# Update 489 Family Sponsored Visa grant applied on June



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

guys if you any one who applied 489 Family Sponsored Visa on June and got their visa granted please update here


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

john123456 said:


> guys if you any one who applied 489 Family Sponsored Visa on June and got their visa granted please update here


any grants ???????


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

dear all, i applied in April and finished medical in June but no response yet. i am 489FS


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

selam12 said:


> dear all, i applied in April and finished medical in June but no response yet. i am 489FS


Does Kenya come under high risk countries, where extra security checks take place ?

That maybe the reason for your delay.


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks mjamal14, i went through various sites to find high risk countries list but couldn't find one stating them. i took the e-health assessment earlier and informed everything is fine. and if detailed character assessment is required, how long may it take whatever procedure is followed? your support is really appreciated. thanks


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

selam12 said:


> thanks mjamal14, i went through various sites to find high risk countries list but couldn't find one stating them. i took the e-health assessment earlier and informed everything is fine. and if detailed character assessment is required, how long may it take whatever procedure is followed? your support is really appreciated. thanks


It may take 8-9 months or even more than a year.Follow the threads on applicants from Pakistan and Bangladesh for more details


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Client Service Charter


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks mjamal14. actually the news is very horrible and has point. but while lodging my application, i never came across with such information. i just read average processing time for 489FS is 6 months. 
and because i get C/O assigned within 4 weeks instead of the average 8 months, i thought i will recieve my grant with maximum 4/5 months. but now it is in the lapse of 7th month.
by the way, from which date the time you mention starts counting?
regards


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

i mean average 8 weeks in my above post


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

selam12 said:


> thanks mjamal14. actually the news is very horrible and has point. but while lodging my application, i never came across with such information. i just read average processing time for 489FS is 6 months.
> and because i get C/O assigned within 4 weeks instead of the average 8 months, i thought i will recieve my grant with maximum 4/5 months. but now it is in the lapse of 7th month.
> by the way, from which date the time you mention starts counting?
> regards


 The client service charter I linked to shows family sponsored being 12 months. It is state sponsored that is 6 months.


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> The client service charter I linked to shows family sponsored being 12 months. It is state sponsored that is 6 months.


thanks sir, it is a hard fact i should get convinced by. but i see in various timelines FS applicants getting their grant faster than even 3/4 months sometimes. don't you think there is a way 489FS applicants get their golden grant with shorter time span than 12?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Its possible but the more people that apply the more work the CO have so the longer it takes to grant. I would assume 12 months then if it is granted earlier it will be a lovely surprise for you.


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Its possible but the more people that apply the more work the CO have so the longer it takes to grant. I would assume 12 months then if it is granted earlier it will be a lovely surprise for you.


you are right, i appriciate your help and optimism. if you are also in the same trend, i wish you too faster grant. regards


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

*489 Family Sponsored Visa grant time line*

please update 489 Family Sponsored Visa grant date of application and grant date


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

1 yr after lodgement


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have applied for 489FS in july. Still no grant


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

i saw thin in another forum. what can you say for this. is this true there is no hope for 489FS category under golden 6 occupations.

Thank you for your enquiry through our Global Feedback Unit.

We are receiving a high number of Expressions of Interest (EOI) for the occupation group 2613 – Applications and Software Programmers. To ensure that invitations are available for this occupation group, alternative arrangements have been implemented. The invitations available for each invitation round are issued to subclass 189 – skilled independent first, then should any invitations remain they are issued to subclass 489 – skilled regional (provisional).


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

a47 said:


> I have applied for 489FS in july. Still no grant


Hi a47

i have also applied 489FS in july 20 and got CO: September 18
requested for form 80 no reply since then i submitted all docks and medicals
in july 

whats your time line layball:


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi John123456, 

I have applied on 10th July. CO allocated 19th August. Docs and meds submitted 3rd September.

Regards
47


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

a47 said:


> Hi John123456,
> 
> I have applied on 10th July. CO allocated 19th August. Docs and meds submitted 3rd September.
> 
> ...


thanks 47 for update there are less number of 489fs visa applicants lets share here if any updates 

do u know any one 489fs visa got granted who applied in June or July 

thanks
john


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes sure. There are a lot of applicants for 189 and 190 but less for 489.
I hvnt seen any grant for june or july yet. Hopefully it will start soon. 

47


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

any update:flypig::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nope


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

oh i thought you will have good news may be tomorrow


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

Any grants reggers:


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

2 grants last week. They are moving now.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

For family sponsored I think you can stay anywhere.
In the sponsorship declaration she has to declare that she will help you in case you need anything. Not sure whether she has to be working or not.


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

hello guys!
i came throgh this forum and am glad to participate

i applied for 489fs in the first week of May. i finalised my medical and character form and ol other necessary requested documents but no reply since then.
i hope you will let me know what i should do

regards:suspicious:


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

there is an update on the skillselect page for 489 familly sponsored visas. it says 

"Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.
Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue."

So basically they're going to slow down processing even more, or atleast thats what i understand of it. also i think there might be a connection to the occupations,

DanielG, A47 and john 123456 what are ur occupations?

I applied on september 8th, CO allocated on November 4th, no update yet. Occupation is ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

DanielG,
I guess wait is the only option we have. 


Vikr22,
Mine is telecommunications engineer.

Regards 
47


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

my occupation is Electrical engineering.
but what does these days invitations got to do with applications made before 6/7 and 8 months?

i think they will grant us soon and cheer us up.


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

selam12 said:


> dear all, i applied in April and finished medical in June but no response yet. i am 489FS


hi did you receive your grant


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Waiting Games :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> Waiting Games :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


hi your time line says you got grant yesterday is it 489 visa

congrats


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

kolute said:


> hi your time line says you got grant yesterday is it 489 visa
> 
> congrats


Yes i got grant yesterday... it is 176 FS...


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Abrar warriach said:


> Yes i got grant yesterday... it is 176 FS...


thats fantastic news Abrar, urs was a very long wait, Congratuations . . . . Can you please tell us what your occupation is? . . Thank you.


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Vikr22 said:


> thats fantastic news Abrar, urs was a very long wait, Congratuations . . . . Can you please tell us what your occupation is? . . Thank you.


it is special education teacher...


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

congrats all who got your grant!

is there anyone granted 489 FS?

the waiting is killing us!


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

since June


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

it seems like they are processing, but not the restricted 6 occupations, atleast thats my guess


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes the wait is killing..waiting since july


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Danielg,

Are you also in the list of 6 popular occupations?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

489 FSers , pls share your detail in our timeline
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Cheers

Chin


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

dear a47, which one are the 6 popular occupations, i am an Electrical Engineer,
can you list them out please?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> Yes the wait is killing..waiting since july


Hi a47,

When did you submit your final request docs. to CO. I applied 22/8/2013 and submitted request docs 28/11/2013.. Still waiting .. My occupation is Civil Eng.

Thanks

Chin


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

I submitted my docs in September...applied on 10th July.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> I submitted my docs in September...applied on 10th July.


Hi a47,

Thank you for your update. My CO is CB from Adel. T4. What about yours?

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Brisbane T4


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any good news?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any good news?


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey Chinthana...no news  
What was your occupation..I forgot :/


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> Hey Chinthana...no news
> What was your occupation..I forgot :/


Civil Eng.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi a47 & other expat who didn't update our time, please share your details with others. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Finally the day has come. I have been granted 489 (FS) visa today.
Thank you for all your support during this time. Hope you get very soon.

Best of luck. 

Regards 
47


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the day has come. I have been granted 489 (FS) visa today.
> Thank you for all your support during this time. Hope you get very soon.
> ...


Wow.. My heartiest Congratulation.... It's good news to everyone

Thanks for your updates


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the day has come. I have been granted 489 (FS) visa today.
> Thank you for all your support during this time. Hope you get very soon.
> ...


kindly share ur time-line it will be heplful for us....

regards


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Its here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Judging from the Excel Sheet where people have updated their timelines, it looks like everyone has got the family sponsored visa within 6 months.

Only person who hasnt got it is "Harpreet" . . . Harpreet if you are reading this please be kind enough to update the sheet if you have got the visa.

or does anyone else know if Harpreet has got the visa grant ?

Best Regards


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the day has come. I have been granted 489 (FS) visa today.
> Thank you for all your support during this time. Hope you get very soon.
> ...


A47 could you please be kind enough to update the dates of medicals, pcc, and requested docs on the excel sheet. that would be very helpful for all of us waiting. thanks.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

489 Family sponered will take approximately 3 mnths after EOI invited
I know 1 person who got even less than 3 mnths..make sure everthing us ready

1) birth certificates
2) family tree
3) pcc certificates
4) experience verification( salary slips, tax slips ,salary certificate , employment letter)
5) form 80 and form 1221
6) sponsered documents (rental bills,accomodation contract)


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

congrats a47, you were open to share all your progreses and thanks for that.

i lapsed my 11th month since application 489 FS and am waiting for their response till now.

i hope there will be something new in the coming few days.

best of Luck in your career in AUstralia!


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expat,

Todays my day, I received my golden letter. It is with a sense of pleasure and delight that I write this few words of appreciation my forum friends. The main essence of this message is to convey my deep sense of gratitude and without your kind help I can’t reach my goal. Specially thanks goes to "Sowmy", for preparation of 489 FS Timeline.

I updated my details in 489 FS timeline. be patient, next your chance...

Cheers

Chin


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> Todays my day, I received my golden letter. It is with a sense of pleasure and delight that I write this few words of appreciation my forum friends. The main essence of this message is to convey my deep sense of gratitude and without your kind help I can’t reach my goal. Specially thanks goes to "Sowmy", for preparation of 489 FS Timeline.
> 
> ...


Woohooo, finally! Congratulations Buddy 

My timeline is just two weeks after yours, application date, case officer allocation etc, all two weeks difference, i hope mine comes soon too, fingers crossed!


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Vikr22 said:


> Woohooo, finally! Congratulations Buddy
> 
> My timeline is just two weeks after yours, application date, case officer allocation etc, all two weeks difference, i hope mine comes soon too, fingers crossed!


Check 489FS timeline https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

My CO is "CB" T4/Adelaide

:fingerscrossed: next your chance

Cheers,

Chin lane:


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Update on skillselect about 489 family sponsored, they have reduced the number for each invitation round from 35 to 25 today.

"Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 25 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round."

Going from difficult to very difficult!


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good folks of ExpatForum, I am pleased to inform you that i got my Visa Grant today 

I have updated my timeline and the excel sheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

My visa is 489 family sponsored, my relative sponsored me from Melbourne. They are definitely processing Family sponsored visas now because in the last three days i have seen three grants on this forum alone.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask, i will respond. I have seen many people go inactive in the forum after getting their visa, i wont do that, the information here helped me to a great extent so i will continue to contribute with whatever information i can.

Best of luck to all of you waiting, im sure it wont be long before you get yours


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

congratulations and thanks Vikr for your time.
i am waiting since 10 months for grant and still no info.


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you Chinthana and danielg. I hope everyone will get the grant now.


----------



## MMelb (Feb 20, 2014)

*Confused*

Hi All, 

Its my first time on here, and I must say all you guys are champions.

I have a query about 489 visa for my brother, most agents in Melbourne say its impossible at the moment. If someone can help and guide me in the right direction will be great.

I am a PR and my brother can get 10 points from me. At the moment my brother stands as follow.

- Age: 36 years (25 Points)

- 9 years work experience as a web developer (ANSCO: 261212) (15 Points)

- 2 years Bcom (2002) and 3 years APTECH Diploma (2003) Part time MBA (2013)

- His wife has 4 years BS in computer Science finished in 2013. (not sure if she gets 5 points for her degree)

- His wife is 32 years old.

- IELTS: Both of them can only get 6 bands in each module after several attempts.

Problem is:

Agents in Melbourne say, his work experience can only be counted if he had a bachelors degree in IT. So he doesnt get any points for his work experience either. 

MBA degree doesnt have any points.

Can someone please tell me a way to claim more points on the basis of above.

Any ideas or help in this case will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

MMelb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its my first time on here, and I must say all you guys are champions.
> 
> ...



Your Agent is correct. If you go through the Australian Computer Societys summary of criteria for skill assessment ( https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf ) you'll notice that they ask for certain number of years after the degree. Since your brothers degree is Bcom which is NOT CLOSELY RELATED TO HIS NOMINATED occupation, he will have to show 6 years experience just to qualify, which means he will only get points for 3 years of work experience.

OR, if the APTECH Diploma is closely related to the nominated occupation of programmer then he has to show 5 years experience because it is not a degree, its only a diploma. so then he will get points for 4 years experience which is only 5 points.

If your brother has completed his MBA then he can get 15 points for that. 

His wife cannot claim points for her degree, she has to be able to nominate an occupation on the skilled occupation list 1 and get a positive skill assessment. im guessing she doesnt have two years of work experience in a nominated occupation since u have mentioned her degree finished in 2013.

So he gets 
25 points for age
15 points for the MBA
5 points for experience
10 points for sponsorship from you

he is still short of 5 points! 
only options are for your brother to get 7 for english or he has to wait one more year until he has 5 years experience for which he can claim another 5 points. (10 years experience in total, 5 to qualify for positive skill assessment and 5 years for points)

I hope you're clear now. good Luck.


----------



## MMelb (Feb 20, 2014)

Vikr22 said:


> Your Agent is correct. If you go through the Australian Computer Societys summary of criteria for skill assessmentyou'll notice that they ask for certain number of years after the degree. Since your brothers degree is Bcom which is NOT CLOSELY RELATED TO HIS NOMINATED occupation, he will have to show 6 years experience just to qualify, which means he will only get points for 3 years of work experience.
> 
> OR, if the APTECH Diploma is closely related to the nominated occupation of programmer then he has to show 5 years experience because it is not a degree, its only a diploma. so then he will get points for 4 years experience which is only 5 points.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Vikr22, and congrats on your grant yesterday 

it is more clear now, 

Its good he can wait another 8 months to get his 10 years experience.

but the agent said, my brother doesnt get any points for MBA either. 

Can you please explain, how can he claim 15 points from MBA. 

thanks and kindest regards


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

MMelb said:


> Thanks a lot Vikr22, and congrats on your grant yesterday
> 
> it is more clear now,
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Although the MBa is not related to the Nominated occupation i think you can still get 15 points for it. According to the Immigration departments points criteria they do not require you to have any particular degree stream, they only ask for level of qualification, i.e. Bachelors, Masters etc. Im pretty sure MBA qualifies as a Masters Degree, but you can always contact them and double check that. 

Only ACS requires the degree to be related to the work experience for skill assessment, and if thats not the case then they ask for more years of experience like i explained in my previous reply. The ACS does not award points for the Degree. But you might have to get the MBa assessed as being of a comparable standard to an Australian Masters. I dont know who does that but im sure you can find it with a few google searches.

I suggest you call the immigration department itself and ask them whether they award points for an MBA even if it not related to the nominated occupation. also mention that he has enough experience and other qualifications to get a positive skill assessment.

i think the number to call from within australia is 131 881 . . . . Good Luck.


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Vik, A47 and Chin,
congrats all for your grants,
Did you applied with your families? please let me know.
regards


----------



## a47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks again..I applied on my own.


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear A47,
i applied with my family(my wife and two kids). will that make my process more time consuming?
thanks


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

danielg said:


> congratulations and thanks Vikr for your time.
> i am waiting since 10 months for grant and still no info.


I applied on my own Daniel, not with family.

If its taking that long maybe you should coontact your case officer and ask why. Or have you already done that ?


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

yes i did Vikr22, but they mentioned security check and a year average processing time.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any one, waiting for invite of 489 family sponsor visa + WA + electronics engineer?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

when i can expect my invite, its in occupaton ceiling


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????Feb-2014

Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----

I was only 5 hours behind regarding invitation as per previous result

Any Expert opinion

233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Rizwan125 said:


> Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????Feb-2014
> 
> Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----
> 
> ...


You're on the wrong forum buddy, this is for people who have already got the invitation and applied for the visa. i suggest you find a more suitable forum so you can get answers to your questions, good luck.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Vikr22 said:


> You're on the wrong forum buddy, this is for people who have already got the invitation and applied for the visa. i suggest you find a more suitable forum so you can get answers to your questions, good luck.


Buddy i posted there but on one response so that's why i posted here some seniors could help regarding invitation criteria as they already passed this phase...

if u have nay opinion regarding the above situation??


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Rizwan125 said:


> Buddy i posted there but on one response so that's why i posted here some seniors could help regarding invitation criteria as they already passed this phase...
> 
> if u have nay opinion regarding the above situation??


since you were only 5 hours behind you will most likely get it in todays invitation round, i think you might get the email tomorrow or maybe even today.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Vikr22 said:


> since you were only 5 hours behind you will most likely get it in todays invitation round, i think you might get the email tomorrow or maybe even today.


189 already received invitation at australian time 12:00 A.M yesterday night...

489 received invitations later u mean???

after 1 day???


----------



## wmlee (Jan 25, 2014)

hey guys,

could someone kindly guide me on how i could to a family tree to show my relationship with my first cousin? what documents could i use to prove it?

just to double check, my mom's brother's daughter is considered as my first cousin right?

thanks guys and much appreciated!


----------



## danielg (Dec 9, 2013)

*waiting*

Dear all, is there anyone getting grant these days for 489 FS? please let me know!


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

danielg said:


> Dear all, is there anyone getting grant these days for 489 FS? please let me know!


Still they are sending 10 invitations per invitation round. Hope it will increase after July 2014.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Still they are sending 10 invitations per invitation round. Hope it will increase after July 2014.


they have to give min 100 per invite, in order to clear the backlog


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is family sponsored visa depend on the skilled migration occupation list of particular state?


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

wmlee said:


> hey guys,
> 
> could someone kindly guide me on how i could to a family tree to show my relationship with my first cousin? what documents could i use to prove it?
> 
> ...


Yes! The relationship is ok. You have to proof it by Birth Certificates. Bottom line your grand parent(s) and your Cousin's grand patent(s) should be same.


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Is family sponsored visa depend on the skilled migration occupation list of particular state?


According to my knowledge, your sponsor/relation should have been living in that state.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

wmlee said:


> hey guys,
> 
> could someone kindly guide me on how i could to a family tree to show my relationship with my first cousin? what documents could i use to prove it?
> 
> ...




Mates please help me with the query. 

My spouse sister is my sponsor and I am the primary applicant. when lodging EOI, I didn't find the relation as Sister-in-law,so I kept aunt. 

Is that rite or need to change the relation...Please suggest me.

One more thing is, do my spouse need to take the ielts? she has done her bachelor of engineering in english medium.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> Mates please help me with the query.
> 
> My spouse sister is my sponsor and I am the primary applicant. when lodging EOI, I didn't find the relation as Sister-in-law,so I kept aunt.
> 
> ...


Firstly its absolutely wrong that you chose aunt whereas you are seeking sponsorship from your sister-in-law.
Secondly, I dont think your sister-in-law can sponsor you . Aint sure thou. Well your wife can seek sponsorship from her sister for sure.

Check this link Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

Check out sponsors tab.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

vb112233 said:


> Mates please help me with the query.
> 
> My spouse sister is my sponsor and I am the primary applicant. when lodging EOI, I didn't find the relation as Sister-in-law,so I kept aunt.
> 
> ...


You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.


The *relative* or *the relative’s partner* you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.
Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.

as per my knowledge, if you are married then your wifes' sister can sponsor you as she is also consider as your sister. and i copied above text from their website so look at bold text so I think that wife's' sister can

for IELTS, it's better to take it.

if you still have doubts about relationship, just shoot a mail to immi department and update here also.

seniors please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

ccham said:


> You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
> 
> you are at least 18 years of age
> you live in a designated area of Australia
> ...



I do agree, it was stated in http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf on page 14.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> I do agree, it was stated in http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf on page 14.


Can some one, please help in sharing the IMMI mail id to send my queries regarding family sponsorship.


----------

